# shampoo



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a shampoo for black coated cockapoos?
Also should you use conditioners ? Iv read on here a while back about tropiclean and
looked on the website but there were so many choices! Boy suggestions welcomed, thanks


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

*Any * Sugestions, on my phone:-\


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - sorry can't help with the black coat bit as Beau is blonde/apricot but we have used Tropiclean which is good but then changed to Pet Heads shampoo for sensitive skin as Beau started to scratch a lot but then we realised it was down to being with a friend's dog who had fleas and although Beau had flea treatment it wasn't working quick enough  and then we also use the Pet Head Furtastic Creme rinse for curly/long coats. Both of these are lovely products and makes Beau's fur soft and smells great. If you type shampoo in the search at the top of the page there is lots of different advice and grooming tips. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi

I use Pet Head shampoo & conditioner on Ollie, really pleased with it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nik B said:


> Hi
> 
> I use Pet Head shampoo & conditioner on Ollie, really pleased with it.


Me too ... Pet Head fan  really recommend it xxx


----------



## rach84 (Oct 15, 2011)

I use Tropiclean the Papaya luxury 2 in 1 and its gorgeous!! It came recommended on here and I have to say it smells lovely. I also use the Papaya mist for in between baths which also leaves her with a gorgeous smell...I think it smells fresh which I love! 
Rachel xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Me too ... Pet Head fan  really recommend it xxx


me too.... lovely smell....and makes eden look soft and silky love Pet Heads.


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Ooooh, thanks guys - I love Tigi stuff, didn't even know they did pet stuff too!!!

I'm sure Tropiclean is good too but I am a MASSIVE Tigi fan for my own mop so will prob try that first 

This site is so useful


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Ooooh, why so many choices, they even do a curly conditioner...

Can anyone recommend which products you use - Parker hates sprays (fine with the shower)!!

Was thinking of trying the 'double dipping' 2 in one conditioning shampoo first - does anyone use that??

Thanks


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie is black and I use pet head on her. It makes her soft, she smells beautiful for wks and gives her coat a nice shine! We use life's an itch shampoo, futuristic creme rinse for curly coats conditioner and poof deodorising spray as required. Emma x


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks so much Emma - that's good enough for me - tried and tested, and on a black poo 

I'm off to order it now, can't wait to bath our lil man in pet head


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mand123green said:


> Ooooh, why so many choices, they even do a curly conditioner...
> 
> Can anyone recommend which products you use - Parker hates sprays (fine with the shower)!!
> 
> ...


A few product reviews here  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/care-grooming/

Hope this helps


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ive been using papaya from tropiclean i love the smell and the misit but i find the shampoo dosnt lather up that well so i end up using loads ,do the other brands on here lather up well??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> ive been using papaya from tropiclean i love the smell and the misit but i find the shampoo dosnt lather up that well so i end up using loads ,do the other brands on here lather up well??


Hi Donna, I think dog shampoos in general are not made to lather, bubbles are a human like and not an indication of a good shampoo, my hair dresser told me this years ago.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh ok ,i must be using half a bottle on Buddy everytime ha ha poor thing !


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like an expensive bath


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have used quite a few different ones ( although not Tropiclean) and some do
lather up more than others. The pet head ones do lather more but as Karen says I'm not sure that's not more for our benefit!!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

JoJo said:


> A few product reviews here
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/care-grooming/
> 
> Hope this helps


Wow, what a great blog Jojo- I'll be having a proper looksie when I get a chance 

I've already ordered stuff as recommended by Emma, but I'll be referring back to your blog when I want to try out different products, I'm sure I'll be hooked to pet head as I love their stuff for us humans

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thats so nice of you Mandie  thank you .. pleased you are enjoying My Dogs Life ...

I really think you will love the Pet Head range ... it smells amazing and leaves the coat texture so tactile after a bath ... nothing better than a sweet smelling and soft cockapoo


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Off to the pet shop today thnaks Jo jo


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh thats so nice of you Mandie  thank you .. pleased you are enjoying My Dogs Life ...
> 
> I really think you will love the Pet Head range ... it smells amazing and leaves the coat texture so tactile after a bath ... nothing better than a sweet smelling and soft cockapoo


Yay, Pet Head stuff has come and smells delicious

Can't wait to give Parker a good old wash - he's been stuck with his cone on after his op for THREE weeks so is a tad aggitated at not being able to clean himself...

Hoping Sunday will be the day we introduce him to Pet Head after a good long stint at the beach


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Parker smells scrummy and is soooo soft, thanks peeps for the pet head plug ;-)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Enjoy cuddling Parker, the sweet smelling cockapoo   pleased you liked it xxx


----------

